# Playmobil airport security checkpoint



## Flea (Jan 18, 2010)

Train 'em young, folks!

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0002CYTL2/ref=nosim/nationalreviewon

Be sure to read the comments below.  :uhyeah:


----------



## girlbug2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Those reviews are great!

On that same page there was a picture of another Playmobil set, safe crackers/thieves. Honestly, I don't know what to think. Is this a joke? 

I had no idea Playmobil was so subversive.


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2010)

OMG.  I didn't see that on the "customer's also bought..." part.  Although I did see that customers also bought "Network" on DVD ("I'm mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this anymore") :lol:

I did a search for the safecracker set and....you're right!  

This stuns me

http://www.amazon.com/Playmobil-316...e=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1263822195&sr=1-1


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 18, 2010)

I wonder if the figures are anatomically correct? You know, for the strip search afterwards.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 18, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> On that same page there was a picture of another Playmobil set, safe crackers/thieves. Honestly, I don't know what to think. Is this a joke?



Make sure you get your Playmobile Safecrackers this accessory:

http://www.amazon.com/Playmobil-3162-Getaway-Car/dp/B0002B9YN6/ref=pd_sim_t_3


----------



## Flea (Jan 18, 2010)

Hm, maybe I should have posted this to the LEO forum instead?


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2010)

Aw, c'mon ... how can you play cops 'n' robbers with Playmobil if they don't carry BOTH?



Kinda like Barbie ... was she supposed to marry G.I. Joe?  No, she needed a neutered male to dominate, divorce and debridle of all possessions.  Just look at all the crap she got in the settlement!  

:lol2:


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 18, 2010)

What would really be awesome is a Playmobile Genetics Research Laboratory, with cell culture equipment and media, DNA sequencers, PCR thermalcyclers, etc. That's what I want.


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> What would really be awesome is a Playmobile Genetics Research Laboratory, with cell culture equipment and media, DNA sequencers, PCR thermalcyclers, etc. That's what I want.



Geek


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 18, 2010)

What, no Playmobil _Ponzi_ set?


----------



## teekin (Jan 18, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> What would really be awesome is a *Playmobile Genetics Research Laboratory, with cell culture equipment and media, DNA sequencers, PCR thermalcyclers, etc. That's what I want.[/*quote]
> 
> Ohhhhh Baby!  Biological Warfare! and better pharmacuticlas. I am so in. Why didn't my parents give me one of these when I was a kid? Ohhhh yah. There was flooding the house . . .  twice, the fires at the school ( they Gave me a Bunsen Burner, therefore they started it) melting the lab tables, ( you'd think they'd be inert, nope) and the list goes on. Still ....


----------



## grydth (Jan 18, 2010)

Flea said:


> Train 'em young, folks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0002CYTL2/ref=nosim/nationalreviewon
> 
> Be sure to read the comments below.  :uhyeah:



This set is often confused with the Out on Parole playset.... but that one has a revolving door instead of a gate.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 19, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> Those reviews are great!


Indeed they are... have me rolling... :lfao: The first two were definitely gut busters... 


> I was a little disappointed when I first bought this item, because the functionality is limited. My 5 year old son pointed out that the passenger's shoes cannot be removed. Then, we placed a deadly fingernail file underneath the passenger's scarf, and neither the detector doorway nor the security wand picked it up. My son said "that's the worst security ever!". But it turned out to be okay, because when the passenger got on the Playmobil B757 and tried to hijack it, she was mobbed by a couple of other heroic passengers, who only sustained minor injuries in the scuffle, which were treated at the Playmobil Hospital.
> The best thing about this product is that it teaches kids about the realities of living in a high-surveillence society. My son said he wants the Playmobil Neighborhood Surveillence System set for Christmas. I've heard that the CC TV cameras on that thing are pretty worthless in terms of quality and motion detection, so I think I'll get him the Playmobil Abu-Gharib Interogation Set instead (it comes with a cute little memo from George Bush).


 


> This toy would be a lot more realistic with about 350 people standing in line for an average of an hour. It still makes a nice set with the interrogation room.





Ken Morgan said:


> I wonder if the figures are anatomically correct? You know, for the strip search afterwards.


They could be... if not they should be. 

Man this thread is killing me.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 20, 2010)

I think there are people I know still waiting for "Butch Barbie" or Gender Identity Crisis Barb to ... come out.


----------



## Flea (Jan 20, 2010)

Actually there are a few lines of them, or rather of Barbie and Ken knockoffs.  Go to a GLBT bookstore and you'll find shelves of them.  Some of them come with X-rated accessories too.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 21, 2010)

Flea said:


> Actually there are a few lines of them, or rather of Barbie and Ken knockoffs. Go to a GLBT bookstore and you'll find shelves of them. Some of them come with X-rated accessories too.


 
Hah hah! Now I know what to get my lesbo sister for Christmas!


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 28, 2010)

Flea said:


> Hm, maybe I should have posted this to the LEO forum instead?


 
Or maybe the "Comedy Cafe" - some of the comments/reviews are absolutely hilarious. 

Nice Find. Thanks !!!


----------

